# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Help

## gerbera

wie heeft ervaring met ribkneuzing?
Ik ben 8 dagen verder, heb vandaag meer gedaan omdat het beter ging.
Maar ben helemaal gekneusd nu.
Heb zo'n pijn in mijn zij.
Mijn zwevende ribben hebben een klap gehad, en heb zo'n pijn in mij zij nu ook na paar stukjes wandelen.
Wie heeft raad voor mij?
Het doet zeer aan de voorkant van r onderste ribben en net onder borst r rib als je het aanraakt.
Het beweegt ook meer dan de andere kant.
Ik heb ook zo'n pijn in mijn r zij nu ik heb gelopen.
Ben gevallen op 12 juli.
Help..
Gerbera.

----------

